# Array Matrix erstellen?



## SirNibo (24. Nov 2008)

Hallo, kann mir das jemand mit der Array Matrix erklären. ´

Das funktionert 

int[][][][][][][]c = new int [8][8][8][8][8][8][8];

Das funktionert nicht

int[][][][][][][][]c = new int [8][8][8][8][8][8][8][8];

Ich muss aber eine 8 X 8 Matrix erstellen. Das ergebniss soll wie Unten abgebildet sein.

2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15
9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16


----------



## mahe (24. Nov 2008)

Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Unterschied wie groß die Matrix ist ???:L

Zeig doch mal wie Du die kleine gemacht hast!

Edit:
Rumeditieren kann ich auch :wink:

Ich find die Syntax zwar dämlich aber so geht das:
	
	
	
	





```
int[][] a = new int[8][8];
```

8x8 hat ja immerhin nur zwei Dimensionen und nicht acht.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2008)

das Objekt zu erstellen und ein doppelte for-Schleife dürfte doch bekannt sein oder?

gehts nur um das Füllen mit Werten?
dann schau dir mal nur die erste Zeile an, von einem Startwert aus erhöht sich Wert kontinuierlich, wie sich auch einer der Indexe erhöhen wird,
in den anderen Zeilen ähnlich, alle Werte sind von den beiden Indexen abhängig, da kannst du eine Formeln entwickeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (24. Nov 2008)

```
public class Matrix {
	
	public static void main(String args[]) {
		int[][] matrix = new int[8][8];
		for (int i = 0; i < matrix.length; i++) {
			for (int j = 0; j < matrix[i].length; j++) {
				matrix[i][j] = i + j + 2;		
			}
		}

		for (int i = 0; i < matrix.length; i++) {
			for (int j = 0; j < matrix[i].length; j++) {
				System.out.print(matrix[i][j] + " ");		
			}
			System.out.println();
		}

	}
	
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2008)

eine Lösung hinzuschreiben oder nicht ist ja eine Sache,
aber dabei auch noch die vorhandenen Tipp-gebenden Postings anderer User auszuhebeln..


----------



## SirNibo (24. Nov 2008)

raiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> public class Matrix {
> 
> public static void main(String args[]) {
> ...




Ich bin fasziniert von dieser Lösung, verstehen tuhe ich es aber icht.

Versteh ich es überhaupt richtig?

int[][] matrix gibt an wieviele Spalten es gibt und new int[8][8] wieviel Zeilen?


----------



## mahe (24. Nov 2008)

int[][] matrix;
deklariert eine Variable Matrix welche ein 2-dimensionales Array aufnehmen kann (für jede Dimension ein []).

matrix = new int[8][8];
erstellt dann tatsächliche eine Matrix mit 8 Zeilen und 8 Spalten.

Die Spalten- und Zeilenanzahl wird erst im zweiten Schritt festgelegt.
Es gingen auch völlig andere Werte wie z.B.:
matrix = new int[99][3];
matrix = new int[3][99];
...

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir noch ein paar Grundlagen ansehen bevor Du solche Programme schreibst.


----------



## Ark (24. Nov 2008)

SirNibo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> int[][] matrix gibt an wieviele Spalten es gibt und new int[8][8] wieviel Zeilen?


Nope. _int[][]_ gibt den Typ von matrix an. _new int[8][8]_ erzeugt (quasi) ein zweidimensionales Array mit insgesamt 8 Zeilen und 8 Spalten.

Ark


----------



## SirNibo (24. Nov 2008)

Ah ,danke. Habs, verstanden!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (24. Nov 2008)

sorry dass es keine erklärung gab, die werbung war vorbei...


----------

